# photos and also? Does your GSD love water and mud?



## Zoeys momma (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi all 
Just wanted to share with you Zoey now at 4 1/2 months old
She has grown so much and so I thought I would share some photos and ask a question or two....

Is your GSD a Water Dog? 
Zoey loves the water and mud... if its mud.. she finds it. If its a hose turned on she loves to play in it. We have a swim pond she hasnt leaped in it yet but I can only imagine she will this summer when we are all in it. She does run back and forth through the bog area of it. Loves catching frogs and chasing any child in movement.

She is such a pleasure. ..... but one dirty dog.. LOL She will also choose to just wanna be outside even in the pouring rain. 
She loves the rain... its like pulling teeth to get her to come inside..errrr
Here I was debating between a lab or a GSD. Wanting a water dog on one hand and on the other hand a GSD.. think I got myself one.. hehehe

So I was curious~ How many of you have GSD's that love the water?

Heres some photos and how Zoey is growing up

Zoey at 7 weeks old








Zoey now at 4 1/2 months old muddy and wet.... 








Zoey chasing any child that moves


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's so pretty!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Your puppy is so adorable!! 
Rivers was terrified of water at first but he does like the rain and we just took him to the dog beach today and he was running through the water like crazy! Maybe it's growing on him


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes, we love water! And mud!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Very cute! She looks so "grown up" for 4 1/2 months.
Bianca loves to play with the hose and she likes to play/swim in the water in a pond or lake but she's never been interested in mud since I've had her, and if we're on a walk she will avoid any puddles we see.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Awww she's so pretty! Koshka isn't necessarily into looking for mud, but he doesn't shy away from it at all. I haven't had him too near bigger bodies of water, but from what I'm seeing so far, he'll probably just splash right on in. Krissie is my little diva who has to do things on HER terms. Hehe.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Luka LOVES to lie in mud puddles, especially right after a bath.  I used to have a GSD that would literally wallow in mud; she'd roll around and rub her chin in it and just coat herself. I've never had a GSD that didn't love water.


----------



## BridgetKirby (Mar 26, 2012)

Awwww, my Betty is fond of water! 
She's my small puddle dolphin and sloven 
I have lots of white furniture at home, so we need to be washed after each walk, even small! But she doesn't mind. 
You guys have cute dogs! :wub:


_________________________
Try this free YouTube downloader


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

a muddy river..

to Lake Michigan....or her water bowl..as long as it's wet she's in it..
Love the pictures of your puppy..they grow up so fast..


----------



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

I had to post this again lol


----------



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

Zoey is very pretty! Love the ears


----------

